# Hi There!



## monsterkidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello all, my name is Chloe and i'm new to the forums. I'm 23 years old and live in Melbourne, Australia.
I have studied Animal Care and have worked in animal shelters, currently looking for work at the moment though.

A month and half ago, My fiancé and I brought home a beautiful female rat, whose name is Cthulhu. She was about 3 months old when we bought her.

Before i continue, i'll explain her name to you, because a lot of my friends and family have had trouble pronouncing her name.
It's pronounced 'ka-thoo-loo'. The name Cthulhu is from a story by the author H.P Lovecraft. I'm a big fan of books!

We also have 2 cats, Lottie (Who is 5 years old) and Maximus (Who is 3 years old). 
I was extremely worried at first about buying a rat when i already have 2 cats, but decided it was something i could manage easily and just went for it. 

When the cats are inside, Cthulhu is in her cage, and the cats don't bother her at all! They were curious at first and would sit and watch her, but now they leave her be. Cthulhu actually gets excited when she spots the cats, and climbs around her cage. I honestly think she's teasing them!

When my cats are outside, which is nearly all day, Cthulhu is let out of her cage. She runs around the house and explores, but mostly likes to sit on my shoulder and climb all over me. At night time the cats are inside, Cthulhu is kept in a separate room. My cats are gentle and have accepted her, but i still don't trust them while i'm sleeping!!!

When i first brought Cthulhu home, i only had a VERY small cage for her. Which was only temporary. But after 3 days of seeing how unhappy she was, i went and bought her the biggest home i could find!

Now that the introduction is over, here are some pictures of her!

In her tiny cage, which she clearly didn't like very much.









Her new cage, which she loves!!!









Trying to sniff the camera....









Sitting on my desk, in her favourite hiding spot! 









When she first came home, she's already grown so much!










Considering i'm new to having a pet rat, i do have a question to ask. I hope someone can give me some advice.

I know that female rats go into heat around every 5 days. How do your rats behave when they are in heat? 
At the moment Cthulhu is hiding in her little orange home (the one in my pictures). 
She won't come out when i call her name, which she usually does. We've bonded really well since i've had her, she always comes out when i call her. 
She hasn't eaten much today. Usually if i say 'Cthulhu - Treat!' and she lets me feed her by hand. 
Is that normal if she's in heat? I may be overly paranoid, but it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

Ahh she's so cute and that's such a creative name! First, everyone is going to say you should get her a cagemate, of the same sex. Rats are very social and need to have a friend. She could be in heat but I can never really tell when mine are and I've had them for about 7 months now. But I know that one hint they are is if they wiggle their ears, haha. But I've never actually noticed any of my 4 girls in heat except sometimes I suspect if they're acting different. But, since you just got her she's going to take some time to trust you fully, but atleast you know she's starting to if she takes treats from you!  Just keep playing with her, hold her and talk to her and cuddle, show her she can trust you! And definitely look into getting her a sister. They will be more friendly and happy and more social, and I promise that having 2 is basically NO different than just having one, except for more cute and cuddliness


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

So adorable!!


----------



## monsterkidd (Feb 8, 2011)

jessyyyissiqqq said:


> Ahh she's so cute and that's such a creative name! First, everyone is going to say you should get her a cagemate, of the same sex. Rats are very social and need to have a friend. She could be in heat but I can never really tell when mine are and I've had them for about 7 months now. But I know that one hint they are is if they wiggle their ears, haha. But I've never actually noticed any of my 4 girls in heat except sometimes I suspect if they're acting different. But, since you just got her she's going to take some time to trust you fully, but atleast you know she's starting to if she takes treats from you!  Just keep playing with her, hold her and talk to her and cuddle, show her she can trust you! And definitely look into getting her a sister. They will be more friendly and happy and more social, and I promise that having 2 is basically NO different than just having one, except for more cute and cuddliness


I forgot to mention that we're in the process of trying to find her another female rat to play with! I've contacted a few breeders, but not having much luck so far. I'll keep looking though.


----------



## monsterkidd (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm meeting someone tomorrow to adopt a 4 month old female rat, very excited that Cthulhu will have a friend!

;D ;D ;D


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Congratz!  she's very pretty can't wait to see pictures of you new girl too


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

Great! I'm sure they'll get along great, and congratulations  Can't wait for pics!


----------



## monsterkidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Meet '*Poe*'. A name inspired by another of my favourite author's, Edgar Allan Poe. Thought i'd keep the theme going 

She is around 5 months old. I originally wanted to get a younger rat, But after contacting a breeder, she told me about a slightly older rat that was given to her by a friend because they were unable to look after her any more. I instantly wanted to give her a nice home. 

Getting pats:










Playing in a cardboard box:










Cthulhu & Poe instantly became best friends! I was preparing myself to do the introductions slowly, so that they could get used to each other, but they bonded right away.










I love this picture so much! I wish it was a bit clearer. Poking their heads out of a hole in a cardboard box:










Cthulhu's favourite place to sleep is a little orange house that i bought her, and Poe seems to love it too! They barely fit inside it, but they both love to cuddle up in there and sleep. So cute!



















At first i thought they were fighting, but Poe was grooming Cthulhu!
Cthulhu doesn't seem to mind though 










I am very happy that Poe has a nice home now. And Cthulhu is also very happy to have a ratty friend.

I love them both so much <3


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that you found a lovely companion for her! They look so cute together~


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

Yay! Congratulations haha. They look so happy together squished in their little hut thing


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats! They are both beautiful girls. I have found that girls are a lot easier when it comes to introductions than the boys are (usually)

Enjoy them. ;D


----------



## xchrissygx (Jan 31, 2011)

what cage is that its really nice such cute ratties


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

they are lovely.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

Absolutely lovely girls and so glad you were able to get her a buddy! Congrats!


----------

